# Alu Rotor



## gonzo_trial (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe heute seit Langem mal wieder hier reingeschaut bzw. schreibe einfach mal Etwas.

Ich habe Interesse daran eine Aluminiumbremsscheibe herzustellen.

Ich bräuchte Informationen von jemandem der sich mit Materialkunde auskennt.
Es ginge darum, eine passende Aluminiumlegierung zu finden. Das ganze würde dann per Laser über CNC Steuerung geschnitten. Evtl. würde man damit allerdings schon die Scheibe soweit Thermisch belasten das die Stabilität letztenendes nicht ausreichend ist bzw. nur mittels Tempern wieder hergestellt werden kann. Allerdings sind widerum auch die thermischen Belastungen bei der Nutzung nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Als ausschlaggebende Größe ist meiner Meinung nach die Zugfestigkeit anzusehen. (Diskussionen willkommen!)

Über Stabilität (Sicherheitsrisiko), Verschleiß, optimale Bremsbeläge... gibt es vorher eh keine Informationen bzw. nur Überlegungen welche erst bewiesen werden müssten. 

Mir geht es vorerst um die Legierung bezüglich optimaler Zugfestigkeit.

Wer Interesse an dem Thema hat oder sich auskennt etc. kann sich ja mal melden. Ansonsten werde ich die Infos eh früher oder später bekommen.

Ach so nicht zu vergessen ist das mir das Sicherheitsrisiko bekannt ist. Mir geht es im Prinzip mehr um die Informationen als das Endprodukt.

Ronny


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Hey Ronny, 
auch mal wieder hier? 

Also in Materialkunde bin ich nicht der Mann (bis zum Studium ), aber ich würde sagen, sowas macht man aus AlZnMgCu1,5. Zugfestigkeit liegt über 500N/m und ist wohl am besten zum Fräsen. Korrodiert aber. Vielleicht eloxieren?

Sicherheitsrisiko? Egal, machstse halt schön fett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Aramis

OK. Ich frag aber auch mal noch meinen Bruder, der hat schon angefangen zu Studieren und hat sowas glaube ich auch, ist im Moment aber nicht da.

Fett in jedem Fall... Design ist schon in meinem Kopf, muss nur noch die Technische Zeichnung erstellen und warten das ein Bekannter wieder Nachtschicht hat bzw. bis das Alu da ist...

Korrosion. Also die Bremsfläche wird ja eh immer abgetragen aber im Grunde genommen passiviert ja die Oxydschicht das darunterliegende Material. Dementsprechend sollte die im Micrometer Bereich liegende Oxydschicht nicht weiter stören!?


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Haste da gute Connections? Kommst du auch an andere Legierungen? Ich suche verzweifelt nen Aluklotz 7020er oder 7005er. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Dezember 2004)

Also ich kenne Jemanden der Arbeitet bei ner Fahrzeugtechnikfirma und die haben natürlich ne Möglichkeit einzukaufen, und darüber kann man sowas sicher bekommen! Allerdings was es genau kostet weiß ich nicht!

Ansonsten sollte der RICHI in Potsdam das Material auch beschaffen können. 

Für was benötigst du das Alu?


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Fürn CNC-Teil. 100x90x45 (mm).


----------



## Levelboss (11. Dezember 2004)

Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht einfach eine Aluscheibe von Plazmatic?


----------



## Berliner Team T (11. Dezember 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht einfach eine Aluscheibe von Plazmatic?



Wo bleibtn da der spass dann???


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Dezember 2004)

schon wegen individuellem Design... entweder kostet mich das Ding im Endeffekt garnichts oder Maximal das Material.


----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2004)

Interessanter WEise ist die thermische Belastung beim Laserschneiden eher gering im Vgl. mit anderen Verfahren. Ist mir mal zu Ohren gekommen. Da brauchst Du also keine Sorgen zu haben.


----------



## Koxxfreak (12. Dezember 2004)

Schönen guten Tag miteinander.
Ich habe ein Problem da ich immer Trialen bin bin Ich irgendwie im punkte Internet ja ich will ja nicht sagen luser aber nicht grade so der König.  
 Gut ich suche jetzt schon seid langem eine Aluscheibe für meine beiden Räder das heißt ich brauch eine 160 und eine 190.
Eine 160 habe ich gefunden kostet aber 150 Euro find ich verdammt teuer für eine Scheibe und bei Plazmatic bekomme ich irgendwie nichts raus wie teuer wie schwer welche größe und so weiter HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ich dre noch durch.  
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (12. Dezember 2004)

Die Plazmatic Aluscheibe kostet 51.72 EUR für die 160er Version und 60.42 EUR für die 185er.

Erhältlich zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## aramis (12. Dezember 2004)

Na prima,
ham die keine  180er oder 190er????


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Dezember 2004)

Das ist aber in Polen, was kommt da fürn Porto drauf?


----------



## konrad (13. Dezember 2004)

@ara:willste etwa immernoch deine hyper tretlager-yoke-konstruktion verwirklich?wie lang waren doch dann gleich die kettenstreben-370mm


----------



## aramis (13. Dezember 2004)

Ja, aber geht halt nüscht los. Bekomme das Material nicht ran.


----------



## FReeRiDe-RP (13. Dezember 2004)

@ gonzo-trial:
Hiho, 
hab' zwar auch (noch) null Ahnung in Materialkunde aber wenn ich den Infotext von der Plazmatic-Scheibe so lese....

"The  rotors - These are made from 0.080" 7075 T6 Grade Aluminium.
They are lapped flat both sides and coated with a gold coloured corrosion resistant coating.  *The discs are machined and NOT Laser cut to avoid thermal stresses on the cut.  Heat from the laser cut ruins the temper*."

...dann scheint das Laser-Schneiden für Bremsscheiben doch nicht so geeignet zu sein.

Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass ich dir jetzt einreden will, du sollst da ja die Finger von weglassen .... im Gegenteil - alleine schon das selber Rum- und Austesten ist dir die Sache wahrscheinlich schon Wert. (Würde solche Sache auch gerne machen, habe allerdings keine guten beziehungstechnischen Vorraussetzungen dafür.)
Und man kann das Ding ja auch erst mal "gemäßigt" probefahren!

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri§ (13. Dezember 2004)

hey, 
also der checker bin ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht ein kleiner hinweis. das design 
kann doch sehr die quali und die spätere bremsleistung beeinträchtigen. bzw tuts auf jeden fall. mein prof. hat sich mit dem thema schon beschäftigt und z.bb schon verbesserungen bzw fehler an formula scheiben herausgefunden und diese auch aufgrund von ausfräsungen bzw. designelementen, diese hatte die stabilität schon sehr beeinträchtigt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber geht halt nüscht los. Bekomme das Material nicht ran.



Schau mal hier: www.ameco.de oder www.wmh.de


----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2004)

Hey danke,
ich frag dort mal an!


----------



## Koxxfreak (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mal eine frage ist da normal das der typ von biketrial.pl  
*20 euro* versand haben möchte der hat doch nen schaden der alte ich bezahle doch nicht fur eine aluscheibe 20 euro gebühren damit der mir die zuschickt.


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Dezember 2004)

dann fahr doch hin und hol sie dir ab


----------



## b-ulbrich (20. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich würd auch über Dinge wie zulässige Flächenpressung und Schubspannungen nachdenken.
Die Zugfestigkeit nicht zu überschreiten ist klar ein wichtiges Kriterium, aber es gibt leider noch eine ganze Menge sonstige Möglichkeiten wie ein Werkstoff zugrunde gehen kann.

Die termischen Belastungen beim Laser-Schneiden sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein, da das Material in der Trennfuge so schnell erwärmt wird, dass es dort (und nur dort) verdampft.

Gruß


----------



## Benzman22 (20. Dezember 2004)

ALSO JUNGS UND MÄDELS

Aluminium 7075 T6

7075: die amerikanische Norm AA-ASTM, europäische Norm: EN AW-7075

bedeutet auf deutsch: 

AlZn5,5MgCu = Aluminiumlegierung mit 5,5% Magnesiumanteil, Kupfer und Zink
Werkstoff eigenschaften:  hochfest, Frästeile, nicht schweißbar
Festigkeit: 300- 600 N/mm2 (Mpa)

T6: Steht für die jeweilige Wärmebehandlung. 
in unserem Fall:  Lösungsgeglüht und warmausgelagert 

Diese Wärmebehandlung steigert die Festigkeit des Werkstoffes.
Und so geht das vor sich: der Werkstoff müsste, in unserem Fall nach dem Laserschneiden, eine bestimmte dauer, die abhängig von der genauen Legierung und vorbehandlung ist, geglüht werden. 
Die glühtemperatur ist ebenfalls von den oben genannten faktoren abhängig. (in der regel zwischen 450 und 550 Krad Celsius)

Während des glühvorgangs scheiden bestimmte Teilchen, angeregt von der temperatur, aus dem werkstoff aus. nach dem glühen wird der Werkstoff auf raumtemperatur abgeschreckt. Ausscheidungsvorgänge laufen jetzt nur noch sehr langsam oder garnicht mehr ab. Die Werkstoffstruktur ist jetzt sozusagen eingefroren. (ähnlich wie beim härten von stahl). im gegsatz zu stahl ist die festigkeit des werkstoffes aber jetzt sehr gering. jetzt können verzogene teile noch gerichtet werden.
Das abschließende aushärten gibt dem werkstoff seine eigendliche festigkeit und erfolgt etwa bei temperaturen zwischen 150 und 230 krad celsius. Der aushärtevorgang dauert, je nach temperatur zwischen 3stunden und 1woche.

ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bischen weiterhelfen


mfg Bastian


----------



## Benzman22 (20. Dezember 2004)

P.S:  fräsen oder wasserstrahlschneiden wären wohl besser geeignet. 
( ungewünschte ausscheidungen beim laserschneiden)


----------



## Bunnyhopser (21. Dezember 2004)

jo,hi leutz...
da ihr hier ja fleißig am fachsimpeln seid in sachen CNC fräsen und welches material für den rotor am besten verwendet werden sollte hätte ich da auch noch einmal eine frage spezifisch zum brakebooster,da ich nicht einen extra thread aufmachen wollte und das auch damit zu tun hat.
ich würde mir gerne von nem bekannten einen brakebooster für die HS33 hinten CNC fräsen lassen und nun wollte ich von euch wissen,worauf ich da besonders genau achten muss (eigene erfahrungen).mein hauptproblem ist,welches material ich nehmen soll,dass nich so schnell korrodiert und den rahmen durch evtl. zu hohe steifigkeit nich allzustark flext.vor alllen dingen aber müsste ich wissen welche wanddicke der booster haben müsste und mit löchern oder ohne(tendiere eher zu ohnen,wegen der steifigkeit und da ich nicht der gewichtsfetischist bin).hoffe,dass ich das problem konkret genug beschrieben habe,ansonsten fragt...
wollte mir noch ne lasergravierung drauf machen lassen,aber bin mir nicht sicher wegen steifigkeit?

Thx schon mal im voraus Felix.


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Dezember 2004)

auch eine gute möglichkeit zum trennen wäre ausdrücken. dazu müsste man aber sich erstmal eine matrize anfertigen. wasserstrahl bzw. wasserabrassivstrahlschneiden werden in der regel stark unterschätzt! meiner meinung nach zu unrecht da man heute mit 5 achsigen strahlschneidern sehr präzise arbeiten kann! auch ist es ein sehr kostengünstiges verfahren.
auf alle fälle müsste man für eine bremsscheibe oder brakebooster aus alu einen besonders harten werkstoff 7075 (korrosionsfest) nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnyhopser (21. Dezember 2004)

wo bekomme ich denn die genannte geeigneten materialien am günstigsten her(baumarkt)?


----------

